# Launch control!



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi!
Did You know that our cruze have launch control!?
Well it does!
Turn off traction control, with your left leg press brake pedal, and with your right the gas pedal - all the way down.
Wait until revs are stabilized and release the brakes!!!!! =========> 
Actually it's really unnecessary, but cool to know that your ride have launch control


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

AdamzCruze said:


> Hi!
> Did You know that our cruze have launch control!?
> Well it does!
> Turn off traction control, with your left leg press brake pedal, and with your right the gas pedal - all the way down.
> ...


Can you send more details?


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

amouly said:


> Can you send more details?


What details? 
Just try to do what i wrote..it worked for me.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

AdamzCruze said:


> What details?
> Just try to do what i wrote..it worked for me.


For example... This only works for automatic transmission right? Any special version? LT, RS, etc?


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Your just pre-loading the converter. All automatics do this.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's called brake torquing, and it's existed since the dawn of the torque converter automatic transmission.

It also creates a ton of heat when held like that, so don't do it often.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

"Hi!
Did You know that our Cruze's have launch control?
Well they do!
Turn off traction control, with your left foot press the brake pedal, and with your right foot the gas pedal... all the way down.
Wait until revs are stabilized and release the brakes!!!!! =========> 
Actually it's really unnecessary* (because it's not a street rod)*, but cool to know that your ride has launch control"

Sorry, this just offended my senses to read.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

sailurman said:


> "Hi!
> 
> Sorry, this just offended my senses to read.


That's Nice !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

And what about those with a manual transmission?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

obermd said:


> And what about those with a manual transmission?


Would it help if I got out and pushed?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Just what I"ve always wanted to do. Burn up the trans.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

sailurman said:


> "Hi!
> Did You know that our Cruze's have launch control?
> Well they do!
> Turn off traction control, with your left foot press the brake pedal, and with your right foot the gas pedal... all the way down.
> ...


Since it's not my native language, thanks for the free lesson.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

obermd said:


> And what about those with a manual transmission?


Well, if you want to blow up your transmission also, you can floor it and pop the clutch then shift without using the clutch :idiot:


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

You are Welcome! So glad to hear that it's not because you are uneducated. We get a lot of that here. Bunch of Twitter Idiots think they are geniuses.
What's your Native Country/Language?


----------



## okihedges24 (Aug 16, 2012)

Only if he's near a cliff. I did like the question "Will it work on manuals?" though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

On the auto in the Gen Is it does not make you launch faster nor more consistently.

At least for a stock engine/trans. I've tried both ways at the strip and just holding the brake with the left foot while waiting above the TPS with the right is the best way to go.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> On the auto in the Gen Is it does not make you launch faster nor more consistently.
> 
> At least for a stock engine/trans. I've tried both ways at the strip and just holding the brake with the left foot while waiting above the TPS with the right is the best way to go.


Turn off traction and stability control and put in manumatic mode. M1... than try holding the brake and revving... release brake when boost is built


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shroomie said:


> Turn off traction and stability control and put in manumatic mode. M1... than try holding the brake and revving... release brake when boost is built


I'll give it a try next time I'm at the track. Have you had any issues with your axles? It seems mine are a bit sloppy, so I am concerned that I may break one.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

sailurman said:


> You are Welcome! So glad to hear that it's not because you are uneducated. We get a lot of that here. Bunch of Twitter Idiots think they are geniuses.
> What's your Native Country/Language?


Originally I'm from Latvia, currently I live in Israel. I can say that my true native language is Russian, the second one is Hebrew.


----------

